# Grrrrr.....



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

The people who are saying these things are either crazy or jealous. Ignore them. Rocky is a Golden Retriever!


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> The people who are saying these things are either crazy or jealous. Ignore them. Rocky is a Golden Retriever!


Thanks. The one lady at the pet store said "Really? He is a golden? I have one at home and he doesn't look like him. Maybe it's the white feet?" Then she walked away.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

One of our goldens, HAILEY, has white paws like that. She is pure Golden too. They dont know what they are talking about. Look at her page on my website and look at the bottom pic. Her back paws.


----------



## Cooperluv (Jan 18, 2007)

When Rocky develops a little more coat, I'll bet more people will be able to identify him as a GR. When Cooper was a puppy, he had a very short coat and being lighter than most Goldens, everyone thought he was a yellow lab. White can show up in Goldens...it's not a desired quality for show and producing goldens, but I assume you don't plan to do either. He's a beauty and very distinctive with his lil white paws! :wavey:


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Cooperluv said:


> When Rocky develops a little more coat, I'll bet more people will be able to identify him as a GR. When Cooper was a puppy, he had a very short coat and being lighter than most Goldens, everyone thought he was a yellow lab. White can show up in Goldens...it's not a desired quality for show and producing goldens, but I assume you don't plan to do either. He's a beauty and very distinctive with his lil white paws! :wavey:



When he was 4 weeks old we went and picked him out. He had the white paws then. I researched it, because I was also skeptical. What I read is what exactly you said......Any white marks other than a little on the chest is undesirable and would count towards deductions in the show ring. But, you are right, we won't be showing him or breeding him. Although, we have thought about breeding, but not until my kids are all grown.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey sure looks like a golden to me....those folks just don't know what they are talking about.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Dont get to upset over it...... I know the feeling...... I get it all the time......Maggie cant be a golden ...her fur is to short and her legs are to long ..she must be a mix...... Houdini is to dark in color to be a pure golden..... And this past weekend I took Abbie with me to adoption day, so she could play with the other dogs and 4 different people came in the room and 1 asked what she was mixed with and the others said she doesnt look anything like a golden.....
I say Ignore them..he is a cutie..... and looks like gold to me.........


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

I feel ya.
People always ask what breed Marley and Maya is, and when I tell then GR they say "really?". Most of them just think that GR are just the reddish type or darker and smaller. Especially Marley is lighter and has a broader body and boxy head. Marley and Maya came from champion lines, and their father is a Champion stud that is still out there showing.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Rocky is a beautiful golden retriever!

If it makes you feel any better, I had a woman in a pet store ask why Augie was "that color" if he really was a golden retriever (hmmm, why is my golden retriever.... _golden_? Let me sit and ponder that one....). And then a few weeks ago in obedience class, a man asked if he was a goldendoodle! He made a face when I told him Augie was a purebred golden retriever--like he didn't really believe me. Whatever!


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

He is a golden, my vet once told me he has trouble distiguishing a golden and a yellow lab when they are really young. He looks all golden to me. My Wrigs had a tiny white star on the top of his head and he has a little patch of white under his chest. He has perfect golden build, head , tail and everything. Don't listen to the pessimist. Your dog is a gorgeous golden.


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

Rocky sure looks like a golden to me. I think he's just beautiful, little white paws and all.


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Oh I get that alot especially during the time when she shed her puppy coat, she was also rather thin, and disproportionate. I must admit she looked rather ugly, not golden at all. These days, even with her new adult coat (though still rather short), people still assume she is a lab, and many ask if she is a purebred golden cos her head is much bigger than a lot of the GRs out there. I usually shrugged it off, I know she is a purebred cos we have the pedigree cert to prove that. But even if she is indeed a mix, I will still love her the same.

I think Rocky looks adorable and very much a golden.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Don't worry.
People also asked me if she was a red setter because of her color.Don't worry,he will up and be a gorgeous one.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Don't worry about them. The white patches on a GR is more common then you would think. It only matters in the ring. Rocky is gold through and through.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Both Brandy and Jenna have white paws and white on their chests. Because Jenna is light gold, it's hard to see the white. Because Brandy is dark red, the white really shows up and I also get questions about if she's a purebred golden. They both are, by the way. 

Smile and educate people. I felt better when I was told that there was a golden who won several agility titles years ago. I've forgotten his complete name, but it had the word "boots" in it because of his white paws.


----------



## ben's mom (Feb 2, 2007)

All I know is that Rocky is getting more and more handsome with every photo that you post!! My mom, has two beautiful GR's in California gets the same thing all the time too. Lots of folks think that they are "dog experts" when they wouldn't know the real thing if it licked them on the nose!


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Rocky is a gorgeous golden, just blow off those folks. Bailey, being English Cream, gets the same treatment. She's our baby, that's the only 'label' that really matters!


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

Honestly, what do these people think a golden really looks like???


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

A vet once asked me if Marley was part chow because he has a few black spots on his tongue. His breeder told me that actually just means they have good pigmentation. Anyway, I thought that was incredibly ignorant for a VET to think a dog was part chow just because of a few tongue spots..... Whatever.


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

I think Rocky is a beautiful Golden!!! But I understand your frustration with people. Nugget was dark red and people would often ask me if he was an Irish Setter and before Zazoo got his longer coat I was asked if he was a yellow lab! DUH!!!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

VeronicaLovesHerGoldens said:


> I think Rocky is a beautiful Golden!!! But I understand your frustration with people. Nugget was dark red and people would often ask me if he was an Irish Setter and before Zazoo got his longer coat I was asked if he was a yellow lab! DUH!!!


I don't really mind when people don't quite know what breed Augie is, because I'm the same way with some of the little dogs--is it a yorkie? A maltese? A lhasa? It's when I tell then he's a golden retriever _*and they don't believe me*_ that gets my goat. Um, hello, I think I know what breed my own dog is. Why would I lie about it anyway?


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Your vet must not have seen many golden puppies, or only saw them when they were little and then as an adult. He sure is a golden to me! He's adorable! My other golden always got mistaken for an Irish Setter because he was so dark. Drove me crazy!


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it. My goldens also have white on their paws. My 3 year old has white on her chest too.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

You want to see a purebred golden with white markings????


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker's now almost 6 months old, and people STILL ask me if he's a lab...

Labs and Goldens, even as puppy's, look NOTHING alike, IMO.

My grandma always calls him a "Golden Lab" thats what I hate the worse...

I could understand Yellow Lab... but why do people have to make up breeds...lol.

Rocky is very cute, his white paws make him unique


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

Don't you think people that don't have goldens or labs get the breeds mixed up because they are both just so popular? I get asked if Wrigley is a Lab, even thought he has a thick beutiful golden retriever coat, feathers and all. I think people that don' t have either dog just get confused. I really need to get some pics up.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

When our daughter was an infant people would assume she was a boy because her hair hadn't come in yet. Same thing with your dog. Just give it time. He's a beauty! (And so is our daughter!).

Helaine


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Wrigleysmom said:


> Don't you think people that don't have goldens or labs get the breeds mixed up because they are both just so popular? I get asked if Wrigley is a Lab, even thought he has a thick beutiful golden retriever coat, feathers and all. I think people that don' t have either dog just get confused. .


Many people think the name is _golden labrador retriever_.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Many people think the name is _golden labrador retriever_.


Technically a Golden Labrador Retriever is a mix between a Goldie and a Lab. It's one of those mixes that people are trying to get recognized as a breed of it's own.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> I don't really mind when people don't quite know what breed Augie is, because I'm the same way with some of the little dogs--is it a yorkie? A maltese? A lhasa? It's when I tell then he's a golden retriever _*and they don't believe me*_ that gets my goat. Um, hello, I think I know what breed my own dog is. Why would I lie about it anyway?


I couldn't agree with you more...they are MY dogs after all, and why would I lie about what breed they are??? I actually had a guy arguing with me once at the dog park about whether Denali was an Irish Setter or a Golden. Back off buddy, I KNOW what breed he is!!!! I certainly don't mind if people ask, but don't sit there and badger me about my own dog. Sheesh...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Technically a Golden Labrador Retriever is a mix between a Goldie and a Lab. It's one of those mixes that people are trying to get recognized as a breed of it's own.


Here's a link:

Golden Labrador, Golden Retriever Lab Hybrid


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Brandy's Mom said:


> You want to see a purebred golden with white markings????



Oh She's beautiful!! Thanks.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Technically a Golden Labrador Retriever is a mix between a Goldie and a Lab. It's one of those mixes that people are trying to get recognized as a breed of it's own.



Yeah, but I don't think most people even know that (I didn't). It's still the same point...I don't care if you don't know what breed my dog is, but don't argue when I tell you. Really, why would I be trying to pass my yellow lab off as a golden retriever? LOL


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Yeah, but I don't think most people even know that (I didn't). It's still the same point...I don't care if you don't know what breed my dog is, but don't argue when I tell you. Really, why would I be trying to pass my yellow lab off as a golden retriever? LOL



I know!! So true. The lady in the pet store looked at me like I was lying when I said he was pure breed. She said I have one at home and he doesn't look like that, I am sure he has something else in him. UGHH!!!
Again...Why would I lie??????


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Yeah, but I don't think most people even know that (I didn't). It's still the same point...I don't care if you don't know what breed my dog is, but don't argue when I tell you. Really, why would I be trying to pass my yellow lab off as a golden retriever? LOL


yeah, I agree. I can't think of a reason to lie about what breed my dog is... I just thought I'd share some of my wealth of knowledge....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Rocky said:


> I know!! So true. The lady in the pet store looked at me like I was lying when I said he was pure breed. She said I have one at home and he doesn't look like that, I am sure he has something else in him. UGHH!!!
> Again...Why would I lie??????


I don't know, but apparently, I'm the owner of a goldendoodle. But I refuse to admit it!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> I don't know, but apparently, I'm the owner of a goldendoodle. But I refuse to admit it!


I'd refuse to admit it too....but maybe you should accept that Augie is a goldendoodle. We all know he is, we just wanted to spare your feelings by not telling you, but now that it's out.... :uhoh:


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

We should all just start carrying around their registration and whip it out when these morons start arguing!!! LOL!!!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I'd refuse to admit it too....but maybe you should accept that Augie is a goldendoodle. We all know he is, we just wanted to spare your feelings by not telling you, but now that it's out.... :uhoh:



I admit nothing. NOTHING.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

VeronicaLovesHerGoldens said:


> We should all just start carrying around their registration and whip it out when these morons start arguing!!! LOL!!!



LOL Or we can ask them what race they are, and when they tell us, say, "I don't think so."


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> LOL Or we can ask them what race they are, and when they tell us, say, "I don't think so."


Too funny!!! I don't understand why some people just feel the need to argue and to always be right. As if the rest of us are always lying. Unreal.
Even after I say that he is pure breed, they make it seem as if my breeder lied to me. Now come on!!!

I appreciate all the replys. It does make me feel better that I am not the only one that this happens to.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Rocky, you're definitely not the only one out there who's had their puppy mistaken for something else. The most common one that people mistook Wiggles for was a yellow Labrador Retriever. At 4 months old, he had a very short coat, minimal feathering except in the front paws and an OTTER like tail. In fact, he almost looked like John Grogan's Marley (although I was seriously praying that he wouldn't act like Marley...).

I'm not one to care too much about it because only a handful of people in this neighbourhood did their research before getting their dog and it shows....the majority of people who own dogs here in the city either go to the SPCA (humane society) or they stop at the Petland stores and buy a puppy mill dog.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Some guy was mad at me because I didn't adopt a dog from the local shelter...

He's like "what, you're too good to own a mutt dog?" 



People can be so mean...


----------

